# My Local Symphony (Cincinnati)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I just went for a performance of Beethoven's 3rd and found it very dull. The whole performance was too contained and lacking in passion.

I've found this with all their performances, I much prefer listening at home to inspired takes (or at least ones I find inspiring).

I'm a bit irked, they let me down.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captain, with all respect we do have a special section for this.

Latest concerts


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> Captain, with all respect we do have a special section for this.
> 
> Latest concerts


I posted in the other thread.


----------

